# FIFA 12 Complaint



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

How the  are A. Makhachkala, some Russian team, rated the same as Birmingham City???

I just got slaughtered 6-0 online...

They have Eto'o and Roberto Carlos in their team

I have Marlon King and Jonathan Spector

These teams are certainly not equal!!!

I have no complaints when I lose to a genuine equal team. Cardiff, Leeds, Swansea...

But when I come across a team with a player who can blitz my defence running straight through, shoot from 40 yards and score, how is that fair?

Rant over.

I've found a new team to use...

A. Makhachkala :lol:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey do exist in real life, bought buy some billionaire. They were trying to sign alsorts of players chucking shed loads of cash a them. I know what you mean though, is a at annoying lol


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol I have this problem too. I play as Swansea. Not right.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Sell it to me then.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

They need to change the star rating for Anzi it's not right that they have so many highly rated players in the team but are still a 3.5 star team


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

Jai said:


> How the  are A. Makhachkala, some Russian team, rated the same as Birmingham City???
> 
> I just got slaughtered 6-0 online...
> 
> ...


Your wrong. Swansea are better than Birmingham


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wozski said:


> Lol I have this problem too. *I play as Swansea*. Not right.


Well there's your problem .


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

If you think that's bad don't even think about Ultimate Team. Focus on blocking through passes to Eto and you should be ok ?


----------

